# Dielectric grease



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Does anyone use this? I have known about this for a while, and have used it, but I think it may inhibit a good electrical connection. I'm not sure about that, but after cleaning my battery terminals, I have a better read out on my helix 9si. I also put it on my lawn tractors head lights. And now it's more like a strobe light effect. I checked the socket and it appears that the lights are not very tight. Might be I need new lights, it's only been 18 years since I bought it.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have used it for years on all my pig tails, elect connectors all over trailer, batt terminals, works good.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I always use it on all electrical connections as mentioned above,it keeps out moisture and stops corrosion.
Dielectric grease is nonconductive, a little goes a long way.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Same as Redheads. I use it on all my marine and most automotive electrical connections.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

So,anything exposed should have a coating to prevent corrosion and moisture. That sounds like a good idea. Most of my electric connections are insulated heat shrink, except at the battery. Which makes sense to me now. I may have had my doubts, but I believe it's going to be put on the exposed electrical connections. Thanks


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use dielectric grease in the shop quite a bit also. All Weatherpak connectors, sealed plugs, & bulb contacts get a light coating. On battery terminal threads I'll use some silicone grease (Sil-Glyde from NAPA). The newer Mac's aerosol brand products (from NAPA also) for battery terminal maintenance work very well. The # 1072 foaming cleaner is the best brand I've found so far & is very effective on breaking down that dreaded white corrosion on neglected terminal connections. The # 1073 protective sealing spray is great also. You can apply a couple light coats in quick succession w/o having it drip all over & it covers extremely well. Mike


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I've used it for years on most connections with good results. I recently heard a "battery pro" say to clean and connect battery terminals before coating with dielectric grease. I've always coated then connected yearly with no problems. Also coat the wire before the insulation to keep moisture from getting underneath insulation.


----------

